# Image-line All plugins half price until Dec 31



## ranaprathap (Dec 1, 2016)

Image line is doing an http://www.image-line.com/documents/news.php?entry_id=1479188076&title=all-plugins-half-price%2A (all plugin half price) sale till the end of this month.



Might be a good time to pick up Harmor or their new plugin Transistor Bass(TB 303 emulation) I think.


----------



## Tysmall (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you for showing IL some love. Very rarely talked about on this forum. I can vouch that every product they make (including their daw) are seriously close to, if not the most capable products on the market. If only I didn't own everything already..


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 1, 2016)

Do you think we might see Harmor for Mac anytime soon I've always liked the demos I've heard from that synth



Tysmall said:


> Thank you for showing IL some love. Very rarely talked about on this forum. I can vouch that every product they make (including their daw) are seriously close to, if not the most capable products on the market. If only I didn't own everything already..


----------



## Tysmall (Dec 1, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Do you think we might see Harmor for Mac anytime soon I've always liked the demos I've heard from that synth


They've been working on their osx platform for as long as I can remember lol. http://forum.image-line.com/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=125055 they have an alpha version for download right now at that link. I would definitely demo it first to test the stability before purchasing though.

from the forums "It's on the Delphi roadmap for the end of 2017." (it being the completion of a compiler apparently needed for stable 64bit versions on osx).


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 1, 2016)

Harmor and Sytrus are great imo. I don't use them that much but when I do I can always count on great fodder for sound design. I've made a ton of patches for each.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 1, 2016)

32-bit and VST only I have tried to see if it would work makeshift in Logic X but it was a real hassle and never worked



Tysmall said:


> They've been working on their osx platform for as long as I can remember lol. http://forum.image-line.com/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=125055 they have an alpha version for download right now at that link. I would definitely demo it first to test the stability before purchasing though.
> 
> from the forums "It's on the Delphi roadmap for the end of 2017." (it being the completion of a compiler apparently needed for stable 64bit versions on osx).


----------

